# Hotmail problems



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I use my hotmail account for work and stuff and I use my iPad but lately I haven't been able to sign in online it goes to the opening yohr mailbox screen then goes to a screen that says it can't open like when yohr not connected to the Internet and on my iPad it comes up like this. Any ideas anyone? I've contacted hotmail but not heard anything back. There's nothing wrong with my wifi as everything else is working


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 19, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> So I use my hotmail account for work and stuff and I use my iPad but lately I haven't been able to sign in online it goes to the opening yohr mailbox screen then goes to a screen that says it can't open like when yohr not connected to the Internet and on my iPad it comes up like this. Any ideas anyone? I've contacted hotmail but not heard anything back. There's nothing wrong with my wifi as everything else is working


I assume the iPad is getting to the internet okay, and that you're able to get to your Hotmail account via the browser without a problem (this latter verifies nothing is wrong with the account). If that's the case, I'd first try resetting the network settings on the iPad - sometimes iOS devices get something funky going on in how they interact with external connections (like that server) that can be fixed by resetting the network settings. If that doesn't work, I'd try re-creating the account on your iPad.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 19, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I assume the iPad is getting to the internet okay, and that you're able to get to your Hotmail account via the browser without a problem (this latter verifies nothing is wrong with the account). If that's the case, I'd first try resetting the network settings on the iPad - sometimes iOS devices get something funky going on in how they interact with external connections (like that server) that can be fixed by resetting the network settings. If that doesn't work, I'd try re-creating the account on your iPad.



Well no it wasnt working on the browser either so I tried on my phone on my own data and it worked but now it's working fine again after a week of it not working its weird but at least it works


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 19, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well no it wasnt working on the browser either so I tried on my phone on my own data and it worked but now it's working fine again after a week of it not working its weird but at least it works


Odd. That would seem to imply the network reset might be a solution if it happens again. Glad you are back online!


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 19, 2016)

Hotmail still exists?


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 19, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Hotmail still exists?



Yeah. Kind of. Outlook is the merged thing these days.


----------

